# Anyone know if Schmidt wheels Race 2000 style is still for sale anywhere?



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

I love these wheels! i heard they got discontinued but if they did is there a look alike of this rim in any way?
heres a pic


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know if Schmidt wheels Race 2000 style is still for sale anywhere? (Swbd4L)*

there are a few sets on here but be ready to pay. If you want them new call tunershop, they MIGHT have them. but hey will be evern more new.

Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know if Schmidt wheels Race 2000 style is still for sale anywhere? (got_vdub)*

thanks. what type of material is the rim made out of? id only be interested if the rim itself was bulletproof for 2-3k$


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know if Schmidt wheels Race 2000 style is still for sale anywhere? (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_thanks. what type of material is the rim made out of? id only be interested if the rim itself was bulletproof for 2-3k$

im pretty sure they are just 1 peice aluminum rims. and used you are looking north of $2k for these. they are classics


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know if Schmidt wheels Race 2000 style is still for sale anywhere? (got_vdub)*

Doesn't Miro make a knock-off that looks similar?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know if Schmidt wheels Race 2000 style is still for sale anywhere? (sugmag)*

miro?


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know if Schmidt wheels Race 2000 style is still for sale anywhere? (sugmag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sugmag* »_Doesn't Miro make a knock-off that looks similar?

i thought they did too. i havent seen a set in awhile though...


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know if Schmidt wheels Race 2000 style is still for sale anywhere? (jayraudi9)*

someone fill me in on this miro person or company!


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know if Schmidt wheels Race 2000 style is still for sale anywhere? (Swbd4L)*

google son


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know if Schmidt wheels Race 2000 style is still for sale anywhere? (jayraudi9)*

Here, I googled for you.
http://www.mirowheels.com/STP3.html










_Modified by sbvwfanatic at 11:45 AM 7-17-2009_


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

There is a set for sale in the 5x100 forums. $3100.
Your gonna need some diesel spacers too, I'm running 25mm all around to clear calipers F/R. The guy selling them runs a 10mm in the rear but 25 upfront. 
And as far as I know no one produces a replica of this wheel. Post pics if I'm wrong.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
im pretty sure they are just 1 peice aluminum rims. and used you are looking north of $2k for these. they are classics


they are a 3 piece wheel welded into one. Its not a true one piece wheel. 
i paid $2700 6months ago for wheels, adapters, and two new front tires. Wound up buy 2 new rears as well cuz of the AWD tolerances so all in all look to be around $3000. 
The guy selling his right now is asking $3100 without adapters or spacers and not-new tires. Kinda steep in my eyes but you gotta take whats available and these don't show up too often. Most people with these are wisely sitting on them. 
My numbers might be wrong but as far as I know only 13 sets were available/sold until they were discontinued. They actually found like 5 or 6 sets in a warehouse a little while back and sold them for much more than $3k. 
I almost traded mine last month for Porsche lobster claws but it never happened. Would have been one of my worst mod decisions ever. Now when I get sick of them I'll just shelve them.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I stand corrected, although the bolts kill it.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

haha a3 is my buddies car. and the bolts dont kill it. car is sick in person


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

what about the miro wheels? you need ridiculous spacers to clear the calipers? i run 10 mm 20 mm right now


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

yeah that a3 looks siiick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bolts dont kill it imo


----------

